# American Red Striped or Bumblebee Millipede?



## turtleturtle (Feb 18, 2009)

I am a beginner looking for my first pede. These are my two options. Which one would be the best? How do I care for them? I can't find anything on the net, and was told to come here. Thank you!

-Ryan


----------



## turtleturtle (Feb 18, 2009)

Come on! Anyone?

-Ryan


----------



## RoachGirlRen (Feb 18, 2009)

Double-posting in so few hours is impatient and rude.  

You might get a better response if you indicate scientific names; common names tend to cause confusion as to which species you are interested in. By "american red striped" do you mean _Narceus americanus_ or the california red striped _Spirobolidae tylobolus_? Bumble bee millipede almost always refers to _Anadenobolus monilicornis_ so there isn't much confusion there. A photo search should help if you aren't 100% sure. 

Assuming you mean _N. americanus_ and _A. monilicornis_... The care of both species is pretty similar; keep them in a deep (over 4") soil, peat, or coconut fiber substrate mixed with leaf and hardwood mulch and a thick layer of rotting leaf matter on top. Hardwood and corkbark can be used for hides if you are going to have the tank in a brightly lit area. Leafy greens, veg, and fruit can be offered in moderation to supplement the diet; the occasional bit of protien matter is a good idea as well. 

Neither species demands extremely high humidity, but humidity is still important to prevent dessication. As long as the substrate is damp (not wet) and moisture-containing food sources are offered, they are generally OK. _N. americanus_ does not need a heat source; it tolerates a wide range of temperatures but generally does better on the cooler side (room temp is fine), whereas _A. monilicornis_ prefers the mid-upper 70's for breeding.  

So, which one is "best" just depends on your preferences. If you want something a little flashier and don't mind providing a heat source (unless your house is already pretty warm), perhaps go for the bumble bee millis. If you don't mind something a little more muted in color, _N. americanus_ is an easy beginner pede that survives a wide range of conditions.


----------



## turtleturtle (Feb 18, 2009)

Hey Ren! I have decided on the Spirobolidae tylobolus. I am a beginner, and want some experience before getting a more expensive and harder care requiring millie. I don't really know what you mean by layers of leaves and stuff. Can you post some pictures? 

Thanks,

-Ryan


----------



## Widowman10 (Feb 18, 2009)

also remember, americanus sprays cyanic acid when disturbed  doesn't hurt at all, just give you some cool acid burns on your fingers...


----------



## turtleturtle (Feb 18, 2009)

Thanks... So now I really don't know what to do! I like the African Giants (Archispirostreptus gigas) too. They get nice and juicy. And that is cool to me. Could I keep them in a 16 qt. container? Is the care much diffrent? How big DO they actually get?

-Ryan


----------



## Widowman10 (Feb 18, 2009)

A. gigas get pretty darn big. N. americanus gets to be about 4-5". the one i had for awhile was right around the 4" mark. both would be good beginner species IMO. they are fairly different too. i say why not get both?!


----------



## turtleturtle (Feb 18, 2009)

So found some information on them. I like them! I can get one shipped to me for 30$. And then with the 15% off, will take some money off. So I will probably get on of those. Now the thing is... I really don't want to risk shipping it out in the cold. It is freezing right now in CA. So I will buy it in the Spring!!!

-Ryan


----------



## turtleturtle (Feb 18, 2009)

I actually might get both. Now the thing is when I was talking about the american red striped, i was talking about Spirobolidae Tylobolus. Not N. ..... So I will get the Spirobolidae Tylobolus too. They are only 3 dollars!

-Ryan


----------



## Widowman10 (Feb 18, 2009)

most people will include heat packs so that shipping can be done during wintertime...


----------



## turtleturtle (Feb 18, 2009)

Oh really? I will talk to Ken.

-Ryan


----------



## Widowman10 (Feb 18, 2009)

ken can do it  

where do you live (general area) by the way? you're not in alaska or anything are you?


----------



## turtleturtle (Feb 18, 2009)

Nah! I am in San Jose, CA. So again another thing I am questioning... What is the difference between the ocala giant and the african giant? The only difference I know is 5 dollars.

-Ryan


----------



## turtleturtle (Feb 18, 2009)

So since I couldn't decide, I just decided to get 'em all!

-Ryan


----------



## Widowman10 (Feb 18, 2009)

turtleturtle said:


> So since I couldn't decide, I just decided to get 'em all!
> 
> -Ryan


that's the spirit  i smell an addiction getting ready to start...


----------



## turtleturtle (Feb 18, 2009)

Yes you do!!! I need to go buy 3 16 qt containers, and start to get them ready before I order. And I am still inclear about the bedding. What do I need besides coco fiber?

-Ryan


----------



## RoachGirlRen (Feb 18, 2009)

While it isn't considered _essential_ depending on who you ask, millipedes are detritivores, so they thrive if you can provide decaying organic matter much like they'd consume in the wild. I honestly have never had 'pedes, particularly the native species, that thrived eating just veggies. So, IMO, it would be best to provide oak leaves for chitin over top of your substrate, and a good mix of crumbled hardwood leaves and hardwood mulch mixed in with the substrate. Basically, go out to any (safe, no pesticides or herbicides like your yard) wilderness area locally and find fallen leaves of hardwood trees. Rinse them to dislodge any pests, some would say freeze them for a while as well, crumble, and mixed with your substrate. If you can get rotting hard wood, provide that as well, either in chunks or broken up throughout the substrate. Examples of hardwoods would be oak, maple, beech, ash, walnut, etc. - basically, big decidous nut-makin' trees.


----------



## turtleturtle (Feb 18, 2009)

Okay Ren. Thanks for the clarification.

-Rayn


----------

